# Back to Business - Im rick james biatch



## tryintogetbig (Oct 6, 2004)

Well after not working out for two months due to no money for gym duess and only being able to afford 2 meals a day, its back to business
I went grocery shopping tonight and signed up at golds next to my work, so i can start bulking tommorow and will start with chest day tommorow morning.

Just a little info about my self being this is my first journal at IM.

Working out for about 1 1/2 yrs current stats which i just took are:

6'1.75" - 160lbs - 10.5% bf

neck - 14.75"
right arm - 12.25"
Chest - 36.25"
Shoulders - 45"
waist - 30.25"
right thigh - 20.25"
right calf - 14.25"

Game plan is as follows:

*12 week bulk*
3 day split to start.
start with 200g protien / 400g carbs a day over 5 meals
4 weeks s1+, 4 weeks PCTw/ 6-oxo, 4 more weeks on S1+, 4 weeks PCT

I'll be posting at least every other day to keep everyone updated!!!

Also i took some pics which i will post later with the ones i will take at the end of the first 4 weeks on s1+.


----------



## tryintogetbig (Oct 12, 2004)

Im am having trouble on the first meal and the last meal of the day getting enough protien & carbs. I am never hungery in the morning till i have been up for a couple of hours, and by the time i get to the 5th meal im still full from the fourth meal. My appetite is slowly coming back.

But overall im off to a pretty good start, it feels great to get back into the gym.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Oct 12, 2004)

thats harsh man, good luck


----------



## Du (Oct 12, 2004)

Lookin good, keep it up. 

Dont worry about the diet, everything comes in time.

One step at time.


----------



## tryintogetbig (Oct 14, 2004)

i appreciate the support, 1 week down and lovin it! 

Just weighted myseld and im up 6lbs. Im assuming that most of that has come from the increased calories not the s1+ yet, and a good portion of it is water weight.


----------



## tryintogetbig (Oct 21, 2004)

alright today marks the end or week 2, haven't noticed a significant gain in strength or mass. As of tonight im up a total of 9lbs so far. Im real excited about getting into the third week on s1+ to see some good gains. Im still having trouble getting in 5 full meals a day. the first meal is alwasy the hardest.


----------



## tryintogetbig (Oct 25, 2004)

Well i had a awesome workout today! I was able to make pretty decent gains in my wieghts and reps today, which i believe is from the s1+ kicking in. I can't wait for the rest of the week. And my apetite after workouts is insane, i can put down like 2000 calories with first 3 hours after my workout.


----------

